# Cleaning Portafilter baskets and shower screen?



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

New Vesuvius owner - Love it!

I rinse out the portafilter and basket after each coffee, switch the machine to off and then pull down the brew lever to run some water through the head with the espazzola in place and then use a nylon brush on the shower screen and gasket.

How often should I soak the metal part of the portafilter and the baskets in Puly Caff and remove and clean the shower screen, or what cleaning regimes do others do?

Thanks

ratty


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

I know it isn't much help, but I typically use bottomless pf so I only give them a wipe with a microfibre as no parts regularly touch coffee (only shots destined for the sink). For the basket again I wipe it regularly but I would just do it on the same routine as the shower screen - which I haven't done yet as the machine is only a couple of days old. So actually I am interested in this, backflush schedule etc?


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm using bottomless too at the moment!

Would like some further info on peoples cleaning scenarios?


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I really am surprised nobody could be arsed to give some Vesuvius's newby's a bit of a heads up!

Is it that elite?


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

ratty said:


> I really am surprised nobody could be arsed to give some Vesuvius's newby's a bit of a heads up!
> Is it that elite?


Perhaps nobody else with one has seen the post yet.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

GrowlingDog said:


> Perhaps nobody else with one has seen the post yet.


 What! 18 sold in the last couple of months to forum members?


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

Well I saw it just now...

What DaveC wrote ages ago about cleaning an E61 still goes. Don't overdo it, and don't forget to use Molycote111 from time to time.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanks for the info.

I managed to find the thread and very illuminating. ?

And I thought I was being meticulous! ☺


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

I bought an Ultrasonic cleaner and that does a crazy good job with cleaning fluid, especially on the showerscreen where you can't reach between the layers.

(cheap on Aliexpress)


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

^^^^^
He likes to do a proper job does Dave, I was another who knew nothing about Milton until he mentioned it, funny what you learn on a coffee forum. 
At least you've got bucket loads of clean hot water to throw at the job  Mine I'm fairly confident will arrive today as DPD have put there top man on to the case, well at least he has successfully delivered here on a few occasions in the past so fingers crossed all will end well.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

And here's a clip of the man in action:-


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

And another useful vid:-


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

The first vid cleaning the head group is exactly what I wanted, thank you for posting it.

I had already come across the cam vid.

I think I should have been more diligent researching initially before posting!

Thanks again anyway and much appreciated.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

@rattyI have cleaned the shower screen following the video. I have noticed that the rubber gasket had silicone lubricant on it. Does it mean we need to lubricate it as well? I can see why it would be beneficial but have not seen anyone discussing it (or I have missed it).

And a Happy Easter everyone!

Cheers,

John


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

It needs a light smear of (I use) molykote 111 on it.

I've just cleaned mine again and I just swished the gasket in washing up liquid, swilled it and let it dry. Once dry it still had the coating of grease on it so I replaced it. I had smeared it with moly the last time I removed it (2 weeks ago?)

The shower screen was stained a bit but 10 mins in puly caff cleaned it up. I will try and remember to do it weekly now!


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Mine was stained a bit but the stain came out by simply using soapy water and the sponge. I back-flush after each session keeping the pressure up to 5 bars. This seems to have kept it relatively clean.

How do you enjoy the machine after two months? Did your new basket improve the shots?


----------

